
Ohio Stopped Kicking Workers Off Unemployment After Hacker Targeted Its Website - ohjeez
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7wwdw/ohio-has-stopped-kicking-workers-off-unemployment-after-a-hacker-targeted-its-website
======
aspenmayer
The script in question:

[https://github.com/alexanderankin/ohio-covid-
toolkit#readme](https://github.com/alexanderankin/ohio-covid-toolkit#readme)

The paste that started it all:

[https://pastebin.com/xPg08H7C](https://pastebin.com/xPg08H7C)

Via

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxqemy/this-script-
sends-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxqemy/this-script-sends-junk-
data-to-ohios-website-for-snitching-on-workers)

